# I am looking to buy a small animal (rodent) what makes the best pets?



## woodger (May 25, 2010)

that is all.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Do you want something to look at or something that's happy for cuddles and to be petted?


----------



## woodger (May 25, 2010)

bit of both


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

How about a few rats? Happy to snuggle, come in different colours and are entertaining to watch apparently


----------



## woodger (May 25, 2010)

well yer im thinking either rats gerbils or hamsters? I have a budget of about £100, I need them to not need attention because im busy a lot but then not mind being picked up.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I have 3 rats, they are great pets. they only need my attention in the evenings. i have them out for an hour each night for free range and handling.

it cost me around £200 to set up for the cage and everything. the cage alone cost me £100.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hamsters are good low maintenance pets and if you get a syrian can be good at being handled


----------



## woodger (May 25, 2010)

How much did syrians cost to set up? thanks


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The hamster itself isn't too much £10-15 maybe. If you build a bin cage for it very cheap. Less than £100 I would guess


----------



## chrissielk (Feb 21, 2010)

well sometimes you can get rats ect on freeads ect or a resuce may just ask for donation. I have a rat cage for sell asking 70 for it is second hand but brill condtion. i'm after quick sell so may let it go cheaper.:lol:

Can send pictures ect or can view but i'm in southampton so depends where you are.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

My bin cage is a storage one from Asda.. I think it was 3 quid with a plastic lid.. My mums OH has cut nearly all the top out and left the outsides that sit round the tub bit.. he has attached tiny squared mesh stuff.. suitable for the furries.. using somesort of cable tie.. he has done a great job.. I reckon that cost about a fiver and then I have but a wheel on a stand £3.35 and have attached a water bottle..lol hammies love it.. plenty of air and I know they cant get out..lol unless my kids forget to put the lid on.. In size its as big as my cambridge... Hope that helps...


----------

